# General > Doanalsin's Diary >  Fit's in 'e Coorier 'e day

## Nwicker60

Caithness Courier headlines for September 17, 2014

BOSSES at Dounreay have refused to answer claims that they have tried to influence their staff on how they should vote in tomorrow's independence referendum.   Far north MSP Rob Gibson says he has been approached by workers the DSRL site as well as at the neighbouring MoD base at Vulcan, who say they have been told by management to vote No or face losing their jobs.


HOMAGE was paid the at the weekend to the victims of an ill-fated ship which foundered and sunk off Wick during World War 11.  Divers visited the wreck of the Isleford to lay a memorial plaque to the 15 men lost when it went down.


CONTROVERSIAL scaled- down plans for a wind farm in central Caithness have been knocked back by Highland Council.  The decision on the proposed erection of seven turbines on ground to the east of Spittal Hill, was remitted to officials under delegated powers agreed by the local authority, despite the application receiving nearly 1,800 representations.


POLICE are cracking down on drivers who ignore double yellow lines by issues £30 fines.  Last month, 11 vehicles in the far north were issued with parking tickets after flouting the strict parking rule in in Thurso and Wick. However the figure for September is expected to be higher, as police show no sign of abandoning their get-tough policy.


THE top policeman in Caithness says co-operation from the public is vital to help the police tackle and reduce crime in the far north.  Nick Clasper has been appointed area inspector by Police Scotland and is now responsible for running police operations in Caithness.  The former Thurso High School pupil from Glengolly, who has been with the police for 15 years, is looking forward to ensuring the public are reassured of having an effective force which can deal with major issues.


"ALMOST vandalism" is how a Thurso Highland councillor has described the poliferation of road signs on the front of the town's Sir John's Square gardens.  John Rosie told the Caithness Courier he had never known so many people to be so upset about the issue, which he claimed was down to someone making "extremely stupid" decisions.


RESIDENTS in Staxigoe are being encouraged to voice any concerns they have, with an energy firm which has begun investigation work to install a subsea electricity cable between Caithness and Moray.  Sinclair Bay Community Council wants SSE to give more information to people living in the area, about how the development will impact on their surroundings.


Muscling in with some of the top strongmen in the country, Ryan Macintosh proved he is one of the upcoming stars on the circuit when he achieved a podium place on his debut national event.  The Caithness offshore worker finished third in the under 105g category at Britain's Natural Strongest Man, 2014, in Bridgend in Wales.

----------

